# burton pants sizing



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I know there are about a million of these threads on this forum, but I couldn't find one that helped me. Besides, it's not like there are too many hot topics on this site right now stopping you from giving me some advice. 

I recently tried on some burton cargo pants, size medium, and thought they fit well, (snug around the waist and good length). I'm 5'9 and have a 32 waist. But, I like them a little baggier. would stepping up to a large be a bad idea for me? (They didn't have a size large in stock that I could try on).


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

just throw a belt on


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

like NzGnu says "just throw a belt on"


----------

